# Help - Pressurized CO2



## troso (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey Guys

I've been considering adding CO2 in my tank and a friend of mine who's into paintball just gave me his paintball tank. I'm a complete noob on pressurized CO2 but I've been reading as much as I can.

My aq is 20 gallon and I will most likely be running the CO2 at 1bps
I've read darkblade's guide and I just want to know if I can use this paintball tank for a pressurized system. The tanks is pure energy 48cu in and it needs to be recertified next year.

I've checked several online retailers for the regulator system and most of them are in the price range of $100. Is there any cheaper option?

Pic of the paintball tank.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Not something I usually recommend , but it`s an option that may or may not suffice your need.


----------



## tranman (Oct 10, 2014)

That tank is designed to be used for compressed air, not co2. The regulator on it will not handle co2 properly. Ive been playing paintball for 15 years. Get a real co2 paintball tank, they're cheap.


----------

